

Vantage.js: A new take on interactive CLI for Node - dc2
https://github.com/dthree/vantage/#

======
amelius
Some ideas: it would be nice if you could run it inside a web browser. You
could print data-structures, and like in the developer console, you could
navigate through data-structures by unfolding them. You could also do
console.log(image), and the image would appear inside the browser. Or you
could type "admin()", and a menu with buttons would appear below the command
prompt. Etcetera...

(Just thinking out loud).

~~~
dc2
Definitely good ideas, but there's some tools that do similar things, and I
wouldn't want to tread on the other libraries' boots. I forget the name, but
one popular library creates a web server where you can open chrome web tools
and do profiling on the fly, which is awesome.

Vantage.js is entirely based on TTY controls, so it wouldn't really work too
well in a browser.

------
alexserver
Interesting and strong app, I'm wondering what's the best use for this ?
deployment like gulp/grunt ? ordinary devops tasks like app management and
backups ?

~~~
dc2
Thanks!

It can take on several roles. I think the most prominent are devops /
debugging live apps. It gives you a bit more leeway than having to just rely
on what you logged before you deployed the app. If you are missing data, it
can let you jump into a remote REPL and find out more.

Another one is helping while you are developing an app - you can call
functions you are working on and play around with application state. That's
why I originally put it together for myself.

But I'm sure others can think of even more inventive uses - that's why I made
it extensible so others smarter than me can write plugins.

------
musha68k
Cool to see more REPL love in node land. The Rails console / tools like pry
always were some of the bigger selling points for Ruby / Rails to me. I do
wonder if node.js will eventually become or maybe even already is the new
PHP/Ruby/Rails all rolled into one ;)

~~~
dc2
Thanks - yeah, that would be pretty cool.

------
talles
Nice. I love the idea to REPL to a live node application.

But I would be a little afraid to use it in production though, if there's a
security breach the attacker could just pretty much do anything.

------
BFay
I've been waiting for something like this, it looks great! I hope it can work
with "babel-node" without any hiccups, so I can keep my server on ES6.

~~~
dc2
I think I had one user try it out, and after fixing one thing it was working
fine. ESLint was used to lint it pretty thoroughly, so check it out.

------
qhoc
I was thinking if this is like a Putty-on-the-web kinda thing with Terminal UI
embedded. That would be nice. But I guess it's not what I thought.

------
ippster
Great stuff, been playing with it all day, this will be really useful!

~~~
dc2
That's great! Happy you're finding it useful.

